# Monark serial number records?



## Mountaineer (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello,

A couple months back, I purchased an early post-war Monark Super Deluxe from a fellow CABE member (thanks again Paul!). I've seen the scanned page that lists 1947 Monark serial numbers in the range from A0105375 through A0180486, with the notation that these start mid-year. Does anyone know if this is mid calendar year or mid model year? Also, are there any serial records from 1946 and early 1947 anywhere?

The serial number on mine is A0046118. I'd like to try to pinpoint about when this one was made (guessing late '46/early '47?)

Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Paul is using the numbers from the "Original Bicycle Supply Factory Identification Manual" which I believe can still be purchased from ABC Services. John Polizzi (RIP) also produced a serial number chart that varies from that one but goes back to 1934. He lists the '46 serial #s as 118106-286500 and the '47 serial #s as 286521-429919. Your number does not appear to match up with either '46 or '47 according to these numbers? Can we see a pic or link back to the original post? V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, those two lists differ a bit. And John's list shows a large gap of unaccounted for #s. As he wisely said, "Don't bet the farm on these #s". Obviously, a postwar frame has the aluminum ID tag through 1954, last of the ballooners.


----------



## Mountaineer (Oct 29, 2016)

Right now the bike is disassembled and undergoing a thorough cleaning. Believe I have a picture from the ad on my computer at home. Will try to find it when I get back tonight. It has the burgundy/white paint scheme and looks like this one (not mine

http://craigslistvintagebike.blogspot.com/2012/03/1947-monark-super-deluxe.html

I'm 99% sure mine is an early '47, but was wondering how to tell the difference between the '46 and '47 models other than possibly serial numbers, as they appear virtually identical based on pictures I've seen. There seems to be more info out there about the '48 and later models than the '46/'47 models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2016)

The bike you linked to is a poorly done restoration so I wouldn't benchmark against that bike. Here is a thread that may help you http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-super-cruiser-features-by-year.13964/page-3#post-638792

V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Oct 29, 2016)

Mountaineer said:


> Right now the bike is disassembled and undergoing a thorough cleaning. Believe I have a picture from the ad on my computer at home. Will try to find it when I get back tonight. It has the burgundy/white paint scheme and looks like this one (not mine
> 
> http://craigslistvintagebike.blogspot.com/2012/03/1947-monark-super-deluxe.html
> 
> I'm 99% sure mine is an early '47, but was wondering how to tell the difference between the '46 and '47 models other than possibly serial numbers, as they appear virtually identical based on pictures I've seen. There seems to be more info out there about the '48 and later models than the '46/'47 models.



 I had these if it helps!


----------



## Mountaineer (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks Paul!

To everyone else - that is the actual bike I have. I believe it's anatomically correct, at least for the most part.

I wasn't using the bike in the previous link as a guide - just simply a reference as to the general look and the tank decal style on mine. Believe the ones from '48 onward were a little different.


----------

